# Fuse



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

Look in the Owner's Manual, it'll tell you.... It's probably still hiding in the glovebox...


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

no, the manual says there is a fuse box under the hood, nothing about cig lighter. Looked under dash, side of drivers lower dash etc. Nothing. There has to be someone who knows out there.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

It's above your left knee in a 2005. Or go to _toyotanation.com:thumbsup:_


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

you were right sort of chemist. There is a change compartment that pulls down, if you remove that the fuses are there. The diagram is on the back of the change compartment. Thanks for putting me in the ballpark.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Glad to be Sort Of helpful:thumbsup: I don`t have the truck, but I use that site from time to time for my Sienna and others and I find it`s very helpful. I just quoted another truck reference there......


----------

